# propagating crinum calamistratum



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Is there a way to do this? I'm fairly new to plants with bulbs. I did notice that my Crinum has some off shoots but it is still attached to the main bulb. How can i propagate these plants?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Kimchi24 said:


> Is there a way to do this? I'm fairly new to plants with bulbs. I did notice that my Crinum has some off shoots but it is still attached to the main bulb. How can i propagate these plants?


Just cut the daughters off the mother bulb, just be careful not to cut too far into the mother or it'll damage her bulb.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

so i dont cut the bulb? only the stem of the others right? do i submerge it in the substrate?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Kimchi24 said:


> so i dont cut the bulb? only the stem of the others right? do i submerge it in the substrate?


I'm not the best with explaining things in words but if it makes any sense here is what I do when I propagate my crinum calamistratum:

1. Wait until I see a FULL daughter bulb formed on the mother
2. You will know it is fully formed if the bottom of the daughter bulb is circular; it should look like a very very miniature version of a bulb. I wish I could show you wish a drawing but the option isn't available lol. 
3. I use a clean/brand new razor blade and cut all in one motion making sure it's a clean cut and not too deep into the mother. If the daughter isn't far enough away from the mother plant then you'll damage the mother bulb, you'll know if it's far enough away if you followed step 1-2.
4. I personally like to use a root gel although it's probably completely unnecessary, but if you have access to a root stimulating gel then use this on the daughter when re-planting. 
5. Be careful not to plant the new daughter bulb too far into the substrate; you're working with a much smaller bulb then the mother plant so the risk of bulb rot is much more susceptible. The bulb should be 50/50 in the ground, the roots themselves should pull the bulb into the substrate over time, this is what I've done but it's obviously not the only way.

Pictures would make this much easier if you can take any, that way I'll be able to highlight where I think you should make the cut.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

aw dang. i wish i read this earlier. i just cut off all the rest of the small sprouts.i hope i didnt hurt the mother plant. Hopefully i didnt waste 14 dollars ugh


----------

